# Cold?



## CHJ




----------



## Random Orbital Bob

That's about the most obtuse joke I've ever seen!


----------



## Travis

Not to hi-jack your thread but.................................  

Travis


----------



## Baldhead

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Baldhead


----------



## Alexam

CHJ":3dz44nj7 said:


> View attachment 90




Time to get out the Thermals again


----------

